# My electric UDS!



## jalan43 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm new to smoking at home. My brother has a big smoke house at his home in PA. My father lives here in DE. with me. Dad use to own a few grocery stores in PA. and got the itch to do some smoking here at home. He likes to make kielbasa on the holidays and told me to come up with something electric because he didn't want to have to baby a charcoal smoker. I decided that a UDS was his answer. Putting it together was pretty simple, but I was hung up on the smoke. I decided to build a cold smoker to solve the problem. The thing works great! I get a solid 4 hours on one fill and can refill from the top if I want a longer smoke. Here are a few pics!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, great looking unit, and love the wooden pull knob on the cover of the can, ingenious!  What have you smoked in it?  Got any finished pics?  And, do you use an extension cord on it and check it to make sure it's not getting too hot (I had a Cabela's electric... talking from experience, lol!).  Nice pics of the unit!


----------



## jalan43 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Pops! I have the unit plugged into a plug and play auberins PIN controller which is plugged into a 12 gauge extention cord. This manages to keep the temp right where I want it. Barrell heats up to a maximum of 235 degrees. I am using wool emergency blankets to wrap it up on those cold days. I have quite a few photos in my default album of the food I have made. I want to smoke a little salmon in the next few weeks. Smoked te bird today! Very happy with it.


----------

